# 06/25/07



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Took Scupper and a co-worker to the NMZ this morning. That was a bad idea, we had a great time! Started the morning wading.
























Saw the usual neighborhood crowd.
















Scupper got one red, but no one was around to take a good pic.








Atleast you can't see his nasty toes in that pic.
Salty kept the action going with a nice trout.
















And then a snook.








He really got excited by the snook.
The rest of the day was spent relaxing with cigars and drowning some cut bait.
















Great time, yet another new tradition started.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice assortment.


----------

